

Browser wars go back to future over video formats - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/01/guest-post-browser-wars-go-back-to.html

======
iwwr
Is Google really that concerned with saving a measly $6M per year? It looks
like they would pay it back anyway (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1361442> \-- less efficient codecs,
greater server loads ).

